# Dogma 2011 colors



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Anyone have any idea what the new colors will look like for 2011?


----------



## woofer138 (Jul 16, 2009)

Not to many changes but a slight change in graphics. Not sure exactly what. I have also heard the they are dropping the FP7 and the Prince and bringing back the Paris level frame. Not sure on exact look etc though.


----------



## arcustic (Mar 17, 2010)

woofer138 said:


> Not to many changes but a slight change in graphics. Not sure exactly what. I have also heard the they are dropping the FP7 and the Prince and bringing back the Paris level frame. Not sure on exact look etc though.


Yes, I heard about the new Paris too. Not too sure if that's their marketing strategy by replacing models annually.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

that would make my FP7 rather unique only being out for one whole year LOL and then getting renamed back to the Paris


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Why would they drop the Prince? I can see the Paris becoming the new "FP7" but isn't the Prince higher up on the food chain than the Paris. As an aside, wouldn't it be great if they revived the "Montello" name?


----------



## stegs4 (Feb 8, 2008)

Its because the Fp7 uses a mix of different grade carbons. I envisage that the paris will retain the full 46hm 3k carbon. Not really much difference between that and 50hm. 

The Prince sales have been suffering due to the popularity of the dogma and not a massive difference in cost. Seems to be most people think well if im spending this much , may as well pay a little bit more and get the Dogma.


----------



## dmcutter (Jul 28, 2007)

Where are you finding the info on the 2011s? Will the new Paris be the same as the old Paris, or something cast from the same mold as the Prince but 46hm 3k? As much as I like the swoopy, asymmetrical shapes of the Prince and Dogma, I really like the more understated tube shapes of my "old" '08 Paris.


----------



## woofer138 (Jul 16, 2009)

Sounds like Stegs4 knows his ****. I bet he's from a bike shop or Pinarello.


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

dmcutter said:


> Where are you finding the info on the 2011s? Will the new Paris be the same as the old Paris, or something cast from the same mold as the Prince but 46hm 3k? As much as I like the swoopy, asymmetrical shapes of the Prince and Dogma, I really like the more understated tube shapes of my "old" '08 Paris.



I'm the same. I have a Paris and love the feel/geometry of it. Thinking of swapping to FP6 for different colour scheme. Any thoughts on what I'm losing going from 46hm to 30hm beside weight? I like the FP6 colour scheme better than mu Paris UCI white.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

C'mon guys, don't tell me you haven't figured out how Pinarello works. They simply rotate each year's high end frame between Dogma, Prince, and Paris. They may have designs already in the works so for 2011 it will be called a Paris, in 2012 it goes back to the Prince again, and in 2013 it will Dogma. Not rocket science. There are really no unique features attributed to any model whether it be Prince, Paris, or Dogma. The previous Dogma was magnesium butted frame, after all.


----------



## woofer138 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hmmm, so you think you're clever Clevor!! The old Magnesium Dogma was a Sprinters frame that utlised exotic materials for a wonderfully stiff frame. The current Dogma uses high grade cabon with a nano alloy. This is rarely seen in bicycle manufacturing, thus continuing the names asscociation with the exotic. 

The Dogma will remain the best of their road frames for 2011. The Paris is going to be under the Dogma and above the Fp3. :wink: :biggrin5: :nono:


----------



## dmcutter (Jul 28, 2007)

OscarTheGreat said:


> I'm the same. I have a Paris and love the feel/geometry of it. Thinking of swapping to FP6 for different colour scheme. Any thoughts on what I'm losing going from 46hm to 30hm beside weight? I like the FP6 colour scheme better than mu Paris UCI white.


My Paris is the UCI white and I love it. Classy and subtle. It's also a perfect ride. I can't conceive of why you would want to change it out just for a different color,


----------



## OscarTheGreat (Apr 24, 2009)

dmcutter said:


> My Paris is the UCI white and I love it. Classy and subtle. It's also a perfect ride. I can't conceive of why you would want to change it out just for a different color,


Don't stress, check this out:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=216900


----------

